# Niacinamide



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone tried this? It's hyped on the internet as the cure for anxiety, behaving in a similar way to benzos yet not causing dependency or cognitive impairment.

There doesn't seem to be much research on the internet other than "it may interact with the same site benzos bind to, somehow".

I did try it a few times myself in the midst of a benzo addiction, but felt very little.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> in ridiculous doses


You know it's toxic to the liver at >3g/day, right?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> I could send you a few pdf's about niacinamide and it's safety.


I've PMed you my email address.


----------



## hajdar12 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Please read*

hi im 18 years old and i have suffered anxiety and panic attacks for the past year which has crippled me to the extent of me having been in my house for the past year, and even having anxiety and panic attacks when people come into the house, even family which is quite upsetting. ive been to the drs numerous times and all they give me are anti depressants and valium which i refuse to take as i get veryy worried about side effects. i decided to treat and beat it on my own but i need a little help.

I WAS WONDERING ABOUT NIACINAMIDE I HAVE FOUND ON THE INTERNET AND I HAVE ORDERED SOME, IVE DECIDED TO TAKE 500 MG 3 TIMES A DAY BU THE THING STOPPING ME AT THE MOMENT IS MY WORRY ABOUT SIDE EFFECTS, I HAVE EXTREME WORRIES ABOUT FAINTING AS IT IS ONE FO MY PHOBIAS.

I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE WHO HAS TAKEN THIS AMOUNT OF NIACINAMIDE IN GENERAL HAS FAINTED AT ALL OR CAN EXPLAIN TO ME WHEN YOU ARE MORE LIKELY TO FAINT WHEN TAKING THIS SUPPLEMENT. IT WOULD BE APPRECITATED. THANK YOU


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm guessing wikipedia needs to be updated - all it says is animal models show it reduces anxiety like benzos, and the reference is from 1980! surely there's more recent info on it.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Niacin and nicainamide both did nothing for me


----------



## indie85 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tried 100mg of niacin earlier and absolutely nothing.
Rhodiola does pretty much nothing either as far as I can tell.
St John's Wort is the only natural supplement I found to have an effect and that was only for my depression, just isn't strong enough for anxiety.


----------

